# red mellee bowl



## Petricore (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a bowl turned from the red mellee burl cap I won at the pen turners rendezvous this summer. Its small at 3.5-4" diameter, but it turned out really well. I wanted to show off some of the natural voids. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## txbatons (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice bowl. Has an other-world look to it. Interesting.


----------



## Petricore (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Radman (Aug 7, 2007)

Definately two thumbs up.  A guy could get lost looking at all that figure.
[8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice bowl and what a cool looking camel on the bottom.[]
Rob


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 10, 2007)

Camel?  Looks like an ardvark to me.  
But either way the bowl is very nice.


----------



## Kalai (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice wood and nice bowl, I like the natural voids, great job.  Aloha

Chris
Kalai


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 11, 2007)

AWESOME[]


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 11, 2007)

great job. what a purdy piece of wood... it's insanely figured!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 11, 2007)

Superb


----------



## angboy (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful bowl! The voids look great, you did a nice job of letting them show really well.


----------



## Tuba707 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah.... I was standing right in front of you when you won it... nice bowl, but I am still jealous =)


----------



## Fred (Aug 14, 2007)

Very interesting wood. I have two oblong pieces that I will be grinding out as soon as I can get back in the shop.

You did very well indeed and should be proud of your bowl. []


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 15, 2007)

Fantastic work.  The voids really give it character.


----------

